# I need a new way to do edges on 3x3x3 BLD



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 13, 2008)

How's it guys.

A few weeks ago i decided to learn BLD, and after i did my first solve, i stopped because the edge memo was a real task.

I have no idea what my method is called, but i do:

Corner orientation by remembering c's and a's
Corner permutation by remembering a series of numbers eg: 148373
EO and EP by remembering a series of letters, lots of them. They work with this image:









Generally though, that leaves me with a LONG string of letters that are tough to remember or place in a sentence i think up.

How do you guys go about memorizing edges?


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 13, 2008)

Like everything in blind : I group letter by 2 and memorise one item for 2 letters. I make a story with the differnts items.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

I use to do what you do, but switched with letters for corners and numbers for edges. I find numbers easier to memorize than 20 random letters. Maybe you can try that. I now just memorize visually where the corners are, and the edges still by numbers. My memo sucks, it's about 55-1:20.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 14, 2008)

I tried a large number of methods for memorizing letters or numbers and the only one that I can memorize at all quickly is associating the letters with certain objects (doing verbs which also represent letters), and then putting those objects at certain places in my house. 

I pair the letters as well, and I know where I should stop if the cycle is done, so I never need to count pieces for parity or to see if I'm finished.

But it's really all personal preference.


----------



## blah (Jul 14, 2008)

I assume you're using old Pochmann or M2 since you have every sticker, instead of every piece, assigned to a letter?

Can you gimme ten random strings of letters (get 10 scrambles and write down the strings of EP and post it up here) and I'll show you what I can do with them, it's really random, so it's really easy, I use this "method" for 4x4x4 BLD edges, so it's gotta be reliable to some extent - if I can use it for 24 edges, you can definitely use it for 12  

The best part is, for 4x4x4 edges - that's about 24 pieces on average - I only have FOUR images to memorize so I almost never forget or mismemorize the edges


----------



## mazei (Jul 14, 2008)

I just tap the edges to remember since I use Cycle method


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 14, 2008)

blah said:


> Can you gimme ten random strings of letters (get 10 scrambles and write down the strings of EP and post it up here) and I'll show you what I can do with them



Okay:

1: tkapjhqne
2: gxkronajetus


lol do you really need 10?

Mazei, what's the cycle method?

Thanks guys


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Can you gimme ten random strings of letters (get 10 scrambles and write down the strings of EP and post it up here) and I'll show you what I can do with them
> ...



For edges, I use the same lettering system, and I have a non lucky PB of 2:02.50.

If I had the memo:
E K J R
D P M A
N X G W
---
I would remember..
---
ekjar
deepman
x-goo

Don't ask me why, I just kind of remember how to pronounce it.

For example in your first memo:
tkapjhqne
I would remember
like 
T-Kap
Jokin
E


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL, that's how i memo too, but i get situations where i have letters like xghe, and in situations like that, i tend to forget.

Listen guys, while i'm here, let me just ask another thing. Once i've done Corner permutation, if there was an ODD number of switches, i need to do the alg again, right? That would put the edges back in their places. Just correct me if i'm wrong please 

Also, the method i learned used a J perm, could i use a T perm instead?

Thanks again


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> LOL, that's how i memo too, but i get situations where i have letters like xghe, and in situations like that, i tend to forget.
> 
> Listen guys, while i'm here, let me just ask another thing. Once i've done Corner permutation, if there was an ODD number of switches, i need to do the alg again, right? That would put the edges back in their places. Just correct me if i'm wrong please
> 
> ...



xghe = X-Gee

T perm wouldn't work. BUT
If you wanna shoot to 
URF = [J perm]
ULF = y' [Y perm]
UBL = y [OTHER J perm]


----------



## blah (Jul 15, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Okay:
> 
> 1: tkapjhqne
> 2: gxkronajetus
> ...



No actually, but I was afraid two wouldn't give me a good opportunity so show you the flexibility of the method if they both happened to be lousy scrambles 

1. Take a pajamas headquarters new york. (that's actually just one image: I see myself holding a pair of pajamas while walking to the Statue of Liberty)

2. This is the best, I've never encountered a fully pronouncable 10 letter word before! Just memorize it as: g-x-kronajetus. And keep repeating that word to yourself like a mantra and it'll stay in your aural memory, at least this works for me. (zero images)

I came up with these on the fly, so with a bit of practice and some wild imagination I think this "freestyle" memorization can work pretty well.

I know this isn't a very helpful post on how to do freestyle memorization, but it's just here to give you an idea of what I do, that is to memorize in large chunks of letters. I never really liked the letter-pair system because for a 3x3x3, you'd need 6 images, and if you forget one of them you're screwed. So I try to group as many letters as possible to one image to minimize the number of images I've gotta memorize. So yeah, that's it.


----------



## dude_500 (Jul 15, 2008)

*My Edge Method*

I do it differently. I orient them then I permute them, it seems a lot easier for me even though it takes a bit longer. I could never remember all the letters with the proper orientations.

First I check all the edges during inspection and position the edge where it goes using the restriction group U D F B R2 L2. If it is properly aligned in its place using that restriction group, then it's properly oriented. If not, remember that that edge is not properly oriented and needs to be fixed. At the end of that inspection, you should have an even number of edges that need to be fixed.

During execution, Move an edge that needs to be fixed to UF and UB while remembering how you got them there. ((l' L) U (l' L) U (l' L) U2)((l L') U (l L') U (l L') U2). This fixes those two edges. Then return them to their spots using the same moves you used to get them up to UF and UB. Do this for all the edges that need to be reoriented which you determined using the restriction group. You can also use (l' L U)x4 (l' L' U)x4 to fix the orientation of UF, UR, UB, UL if you want to do it faster and have atleast 4 more edges left, but then it gets harder to remember how you got all the pieces up there.

After you do all this the placements of all the pieces should be the same, just the edges are all properly oriented for the restriction group.

Now during memorization you'd have to learn the sequence of edge cubies, but you don't have to have all the letters because the orientation no longer matters. Just memorize the sequence of where the cubies go rather than the stickers, use numbers whatever you need (I just remember the physical path, I don't learn any numbers).

Now during execution I won't go into a lot of detail because it is very similar to how you normally solve the edges in a BLD solve. Just follow the sequence of pieces, without turning UR UFR and UBR obviously. Just make sure when you put the piece up into the UL slot to perform R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' which switches the UR and UL edges and UFR and UBR corners, you must get the Bottom, Top, or Left/Right face of the edge into the U position of the UL edge cubie. Then return the UL edge back to where it was using the same turns you used to get it there. 

If you do the edge switch algorithm (the last step) an odd number of times, you need to do the corner placement algorithm as a parity fix.

After you do all this, the edges should be done (ofcourse it won't look done if you did parity on it). I can execute the edges in about 1 minute. I know it's not the most efficient way, but if your mind just won't take all the letters it's another way to do it.

If anyone is more interested or confused, I can probably make a youtube tutorial out of this.


----------



## blah (Jul 16, 2008)

dude_500 said:


> I do it differently...
> ... yadda yadda yadda...
> ... If anyone is more interested or confused, I can probably make a youtube tutorial out of this.



A simple "I do pre-orient Old Pochmann" would've sufficed.

And I believe Joel van Noort has already written an excellent tutorial for pure Old Pochmann on his website, http://www.solvethecube.co.uk, so about that YouTube tutorial thingy you mentioned...


----------



## dude_500 (Jul 16, 2008)

blah said:


> dude_500 said:
> 
> 
> > I do it differently...
> ...



Sorry, I wasn't aware that was a current method to pre-orient as I figured out how to do it myself. Am I correct in assuming your youtube comment was sarcastic and you don't want one?


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2008)

Why would I want a BLD tutorial?! That link was for others who read your method and wanted an alternative source to learn Old Pochmann, that was all to it. Also, I have no idea what "a current method to pre-orient" means but why would anyone classify pre-orient as a separate method?

And about that YouTube comment, I was just suggesting that you might wanna read Joel's guide first before proceeding to make a tutorial. Personally, I've never watched a single cubing tutorial on YouTube before, and I won't either in the future, I'd stick to reading.


----------



## KConny (Jul 23, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> xghe = X-Gee



And how often would you forget the H?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm abandoning images for M2 edges for now. I think I'll go back to a simpler system until I'm ready for multi. I'll just do pure visual 3OP or visual EO with letters EP. For EP, I use easier letter, so that I can always make words out of 2 letters. I do:
U layer:
* D*
C * F
* B*

E layer:

L M

G N

D layer:

* S*
R * T
* P*


----------



## envy253 (Jul 31, 2008)

take 1 letter instead of 2, and pick letters that sorta make a pronouncable word (eg scramble i just did now, "whakquelini" then do eo as a seperate step.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 31, 2008)

I've decided to give M2 a shot. I found Eric Limeback's tutorial on youtube. I'm just finishing learning the last alg today, so i should start solving tonight or so.

Thanks guys


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I've decided to give M2 a shot. I found Eric Limeback's tutorial on youtube. I'm just finishing learning the last alg today, so i should start solving tonight or so.
> 
> Thanks guys



What last alg? There are algs?!

Edit: Oh I just realized, are you referring to the "ugly" cases? I didn't realize this earlier because I flip them at the end of the solve.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm talking about the algs used to put pieces into the M layer


----------

